# Cross-strait FMC 2014



## BQ (Oct 14, 2014)

Cross-strait FMC 2014 will be held on Nov. 22 in 6 cities in China, Hong Kong and Taiwan, which will be Beijing, Guangzhou, Xi'an, Shanghai, Hong Kong and Taipei.
Click the following links for detail.
http://cubingchina.com/competition/Cross-strait-FMC-2014?lang=en
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CrossstraitFMC2014


----------



## okayama (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh my, I cannot go because of my job on that day... 
Enjoy and good luck to you all!


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Oct 14, 2014)

We've already got all NR holders from these countries registered, which made me looking forward to this competition


----------

